# Do you follow the D League? Want to blog for us?



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We would love to have someone do a once a week, opinionated blog for us about the D league. If you qualify contact me through pm for details.


----------



## CavsNut96 (Dec 11, 2011)

I follow the D league pretty heavlily but i am not the best writer esecpailly gramaticlly but i would be intrested


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

CavsNut96 said:


> I follow the D league pretty heavlily but i am not the best writer esecpailly gramaticlly but i would be intrested


Really?

I mean...honestly, are you entertained watching it?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

How can a league where Jeremy Lin can have a 28/11/12 game not be entertaining?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Good thing Jeremy Lin has a Harvard degree to fall back on.


----------

